# Logic Audio



## nanogod (27. Juni 2002)

Hi Alle!

Ich suche ein paar gute Tutorials für Emagic Logic Audio 5 Platinum.
Einfach so ein paar sachen, um in das Programm mal reinzukommen.

Kann mir jemand welche mailen? Oder vielleicht ne Webseite, wo man sowas findet.

THx
best wishes

nAnogOd


----------



## shiver (27. Juni 2002)

hm, ich glaube eigentlich nicht, dass es für logic audio tutorials gibt.

aber das handbuch ist sehr gut, wenn auch etwas kompliziert manchmal.

bei amazon gibt es übriges auch ein paar gute bücher über logic audio platinum.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (28. Juni 2002)

Nunja, da das Handbuch ja nun scheinbar nicht vorhanden ist musst du dir wohl ein Buch zulegen oder dich selber ein bissl reinhängen.
Ich habs auch so gemacht und keine wirklichen Probleme.
Sag mal genau an, was du wissen willst.


----------

